# Địa chỉ thu mua phế liệu giá cao



## bathanhtung (21/2/21)

*Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng *đơn vị, địa chỉ *Thu Mua Phế Liệu Giá Cao* với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành thu mua phế liệu tại TPHCM nói riêng và trên toàn quốc nói chung, với mỗi loại phế liệu khác nhau, tình trạng và giá cả thị trường tại thời điểm chúng tôi thu mua giá cả hợp lý nhất trên thị trường phế liệu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng* phát triển các dịch vụ như : *Thu mua dây điện cũ*, thu mua sắt phế liệu,thu mua nhôm phế liệu, thu mua inox phế liệu và các mặt mặt hàng kim loại, nhà kho, nhà xưởng khác nhau trên khắp mọi miền tổ quốc. 

Huy Hoàng có tiêu chí cam kết giá thu mua phế liệu với giá thị trường , không ép giá.

*Nhân viên trung thực và chuyên nghiệp*
Đội ngũ nhân viên đông đảo, trung thực, làm việc tận tâm chuyên nghiệp. Nhân viên của chúng tôi đều được đào tạo bài bản, có đủ kiến thức và kỹ năng thẩm định giá, đánh giá chất lượng sản phẩm một cách chính xác, khách quan. Nhờ đó, chúng tôi luôn tự tin có khả năng mang đến mức giá hấp dẫn nhất cho từng khách hàng.

*Thanh toán nhanh chóng*
Áp dụng chính sách thanh toán nhanh chóng, đầy đủ cho khách hàng sau khi các thủ tục thu mua được hoàn tất.

*Thu mua phế liệu  với mọi số lượng, thu mua tận nơi, tại nhà*
Hoạt động chuyên nghiệp, lâu dài. Huy Hoàng sẵn sàng nhận thu mua phế liệu với mọi số lượng theo mọi chủng loại. Dù bạn bán loại nhựa nào, bán ít hay nhiều. Chỉ cần liên hệ là ngay lập tức nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ tiếp nhận tư vấn và hỗ trợ khảo sát, báo giá.



*Tư Vấn - Báo Giá:*

*Công Ty Thu Mua Phế Liệu Huy Hoàng
Địa Chỉ : 110 Đường Số 1 , Quận Gò Vấp - TPHCM *

*Email : Phelieuhuyhoang@gmail.com *

*Hotline : Miền Bắc : 0912 585 246 ( Mr Huy ) *

*                 Miền Nam : 0989.045.368 ( Mr Hoàng )*


----------

